# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی >  آموزش کامل پرل به زبان فارسی

## Mr FTHEL

خب دوستان تصمیم گرفتم پرل رو به همه ی دوستان کامل آموزش بدم چون آموزشش  به زبان فارسی رو کامل جایی ندیدم اگه هست بگید که من دیگه نگم ;)

زبان بسیاری آسون و قدرتمندی هست و نیازی هم نیست که برنامه نویسی بلد باشید (اما اگه بلد باشید خ جلوترید)

قبل از شروع چندتا نکته :

تحت هیچ شرایطی اینجا پست ندید چون برخورد میشه
یک تاپیک موازی با این برای رفع اشکال هم درست میکنم اونجا پست بدید
حتما نظراتتونو رو پیام خ بدید 
ممکن هست غلط های املایی باشه ملا نقطه ای نباشید
موضوع هار هم طبق دومین منبع میریم جلو بنا به دلائلی
منابع هم :
1 - خودم
2 - آموزش پرل در 21 روز david till
3 - آموزش پرل randal l. schwariz
4- کتاب کار دانش آموزان randal l. schwariz
5- آموزش پرل راه allen b. downey

----------


## Mr FTHEL

خب دوستان آموزش تصویری پرل رو براتون میزارم .

خیلی ممنون میشم از دوستان اگه نظراتشون , ایرادها و هر چیزه دیگه ای هست رو بهم بگن . 

سپاس


حجم فیلم ها بالاست برای همین دیر آپلود میشه 

لینک1
لینک2

----------


## Mr FTHEL

دوستان اینم ادامه آموزش ها .
خوش حال میشم نظراتتونو برام پیام خ کنید .

لینک1
لینک2
لینک3
لینک4
لینک5

----------


## Mr FTHEL

اینم پایان جلسه اولی که پر شده .

لینک1
لینک2
لینک3

----------


## xara2000

سلام
جرا اموزش پرل دانلود نمیشه
لطفا لیکنها را اصلاح کنید.
باتشکر.

----------

